# I have an idea.....



## gnarlykaw (Jan 22, 2019)

OK, short and sweet.  I got the fireboard blower and cable to add on to my fireboard thermometer...
I have seen folks put the blower right at the firebox vent opening...

             But i have this idea that I have been kicking around....

Would it be MORE beneficial to set up a blower draft at the stack???

It seems to me that by doing this, i could lessen the affect of drawing ash into the CC, as well as if I would leave the draw door open, i could direct the airflow in a swirl?

If the blower were to be mounted at the vent, i would be literally blowing the ash right into the CC.... 

Were playing with a OJH  BTW...

                                        THOUGHTS!   Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2019)

The blower has a maximum CFM of 20...  I can see where your concern would be placing it on the inlet....  However, you could install a blower speed controller to adjust that volume of air to manage the fire without blowing ash through the smoker...   That would be my choice...


----------



## gnarlykaw (Jan 22, 2019)

I follow you, but why does a volume draw, compared to a volume push, sound like a better option?
Air “pull”. Looks better, than a air push on paper...


----------



## weedeater (Jan 22, 2019)

Would the unit be able to stand the heat being drawn through it on the exhaust end?  That is a lot of constant heat at the exhaust end whereas on the inlet end you are pulling cool air through the unit.

Weedeater


----------



## gnarlykaw (Jan 22, 2019)

I have it drawn up up in my head, and the best way to describe it, picture a PVC cleanout “Y” midway up the stack...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2019)

One situation may be....  If you smoker has an air leak, the "suck" would be inconsistent...
The "Y" in the stack is a good idea...


----------



## gnarlykaw (Jan 22, 2019)

The air being drawn in, will take the path of least resistance, therefore, the air would be drawn in from the vent, as well as the air leak around that poor design of a ash door as well.
  I may have to mock this up, and try it now....
Even setting it up, and taking it down would be faster as well.  It may have have a longer cycle time though....


----------



## mike243 (Jan 22, 2019)

You will need a light  flapper valve on top of the smoke pipe to keep it from running away with the vent open at the fire box,then when your fan kicks on it pushes it open to pull air thru the firebox, getting the weight correct may take some work


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2019)

Very interesting concept, but I have used both the 10 cfm & the 25 cfm fans on different smokers & have never had an ash problem. The Guru port on my Lang is on the opposite side of the firebox that the door is on, so the air blows toward the door & it is located under the grate the wood sits on. So if it was going to blow ashes around they would be right in front of the fan. But it just doesn't happen. Actually I don't even use the Guru with my Lang anymore. I can control the fire better with the dampers than the Guru can. And with the Guru you still have to add a split every 45 minutes or so, so what is the point of having a pit controller if you have to be around the smoker anyway. Now if I do an all nighter with my WSM, then the Guru will hold any temp I set it at until it runs out of fuel. I have gotten 22 hours without adding any wood or charcoal in the summer.
Al


----------



## gnarlykaw (Jan 22, 2019)

It’s winter here....more wood, more BTU’s.  And I’m not so sure about the fire running away.  I think I’m on to something here.....
I’m pulling the grill from the patio tomorrow!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 22, 2019)

Is this what you are suggesting?


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 22, 2019)

Hmm, looks like another Visio user.


----------

